# Strava or mapmyride?



## Steppylud (17 Jul 2014)

I've used map my ride for a while now but hear a lot about about Strava, is there any difference/benefits one over the other?


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jul 2014)

Strava is just plain awesome. Can't compare to MapMyRide, as not used it, but if you can't describe it as Awesome then take a look at Strava. It's free, so nothing to lose really.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Jul 2014)

I started on MapMyRide because it was really easy to map stuff. In fact I've been using map my run for a year or two longer than I've been back on the bike. I like how the mapping side works, it's easy to use once you are used to it and has a reasonable AI for following roads and cycle paths. It's still my go to mapping tool and it synch's really well with the Garmin to upload rides. The hills aren't categorised the same way as Strava and seem to be more generous than Strava (also they have a Cat 5 classification all of their own.) It will tell you how well you're doing vs yourself and others, although there are less people on it than Strava. I find it a lot easier to map out the rides that I didn't have my Garmin for and still log them so MapMyRide is still the only logger that records everything I do. As I've used it so much I've taken a paid membership for this year, I have a policy of if something is properly useful to me and I can pay for it, I do.

When I got the Garmin I decided to also give Strava a go. It's just as easy as MapMyRide to log workouts on from the Garmin and keeps records just the same as MapMyRide it's got a lot more people on it so you get more of a feel for how you are doing on various segments, but equally it makes it a lot less likely that you are going to be up the top anywhere unless you are really good. I've no idea how to create routes on Strava or how to log workouts that haven't been automatically recorded but I don't really care as MapMyRide does that perfectly well for me.

My habit now is to finish my ride, plug the Garmin in to the PC, upload to MapMyRide and have a look at what I did, switch to Strava, upload to there, it's not really any hassle. While I prefer how MapMyRide presents most things, the analysis on Strava is better so it was much easier to see what speed I was doing at a specific bit of my ride on Strava when I really wanted to know it.


----------



## woodster0273 (17 Jul 2014)

Not used Map my Ride but used Strava and Endomondo. Still prefer Endomondo to be honest. I think the UI is much better and its always very accurate for me. 
Strava is OK as well don't get me wrong, just prefer the Android app and also the web layout of Endomondo.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2014)

I have both on my tablet. I tend to use strava just to tell me how far ive gone and nothing else, but they are both excellent apps, and easy to use. You'll be happy with either of 
them.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Jul 2014)

Having just done the upload, I'd add - Strava is cleverer. Garmin connect is blocked at work so I just upload the raw file, MapMyRide doesn't realise this and tries to upload it a second time when connected properly. Strava realises it already has that activity. But Strava is more annoying, it doesn't mix distances as easily so if you want to climb in metres you have to ride in kilometres and also it refuses to let you join until you've told it how heavy your bike is. Like anyone really knows!


----------



## Steady (17 Jul 2014)

I use Endomondo for recording, like woodster above, I prefer the UI of Endomondo, and it just seems a whole lot easier, but then afterwards I'll download the gpx from Endomondo and upload to Strava for segments and the social side of it.


----------



## morrisman (17 Jul 2014)

I use RideWithGPS to plan routes and Garmin Connect and Strava to collect data after the ride.


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jul 2014)

It needs the bike weight and rider weight in order to give you the calories burned and wattage for those if us without the real kit on our bikes.

Really don't get anybody who says "I don't like Strava, because there are too many people in there who are too good, so I will never be near the top"!?!

I am new this year and done 750 miles after not doing any real exercise in 10 years. I started out slow, but soon picked up the pace. I am now listed on a few top tens, with between 150 people on some and 1200 on other segments. I sit in the top 100 on a lot of my segments, with some really good riders around me. If someone with the above scenario can do it, then we all can.

I irony is...Strava is Swedish for...Strive!!!

I encourage those above to Strive to get near the top?

For me, the "Top" is variable. It's in the top 50% for some, the top 10% for others. What does it matter? It's all relative. I may get those KOM's out of 1000 riders soon, but that still wouldn't make me a Pro. It's just a bit of fun for those of use who will never make it that far.


----------



## yello (17 Jul 2014)

Both?

MMR for route creation and Strava for logging.


----------



## DannyCFC (17 Jul 2014)

I suppose it comes down to the specific features you want. I use Strava, the brains of the outfit prefers Map My Ride.

The main reason I stick with Strava is the Cycle Chat club - I like to see what people are up to as it gives me something to aim for long-term, and it will make me suggest a slightly longer Sunday ride than usual if I think it'll move me up from 180/181 to into the low 170s!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2014)

I use Map my Ride, as my phone has an app for it, so I don't have to carry my recalcitrant Garmin. Posts directly to the site, so it's on my computer.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2014)

I use MMR on my phone. Find it easy to use and suits my needs.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (18 Jul 2014)

Endomondo Premium for me


----------



## Steppylud (18 Jul 2014)

Thanks all. I think I will stick with MMR as I have never had a "oh I wish it did ....." moment. Really like the mapping tools and it seems pretty accurate to me. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Trevor_P (18 Jul 2014)

If MapmyRide is like Mapmywalk, then be careful when your phone battery becomes flat. With Strava, after around five hours my battery dies. When recharged, starting the App allows you to save the ride right up to the point where the battery died. Went for a long walk with Mapmywalk on Tuesday. The battery died. It wasn't till I got home that I found out that Mapmywalk doesnt save the data locally, and the walk was lost.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Having just done the upload, I'd add - Strava is cleverer. Garmin connect is blocked at work so I just upload the raw file, MapMyRide doesn't realise this and tries to upload it a second time when connected properly. Strava realises it already has that activity. But Strava is more annoying, it doesn't mix distances as easily* so if you want to climb in metres you have to ride in kilometres* and also it refuses to let you join until you've told it how heavy your bike is. Like anyone really knows!


Change this in your settings on Strava it will than show it in km, all units record in metric, and web pages or the units convert them to imperial for display.


----------



## Steppylud (18 Jul 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> If MapmyRide is like Mapmywalk, then be careful when your phone battery becomes flat. With Strava, after around five hours my battery dies. When recharged, starting the App allows you to save the ride right up to the point where the battery died. Went for a long walk with Mapmywalk on Tuesday. The battery died. It wasn't till I got home that I found out that Mapmywalk doesnt save the data locally, and the walk was lost.



I have had the battery die on a ride before, when I got home and charged it just drew a straight line from where it died direct to my house!


----------



## nxn2020 (18 Jul 2014)

DannyCFC said:


> I suppose it comes down to the specific features you want. I use Strava, the brains of the outfit prefers Map My Ride.
> 
> The main reason I stick with Strava is the Cycle Chat club - I like to see what people are up to as it gives me something to aim for long-term, and it will make me suggest a slightly longer Sunday ride than usual if I think it'll move me up from 180/181 to into the low 170s!


What's cycle chat club! Just asked strava to look for it but came up with nothing.


----------



## paul04 (18 Jul 2014)

I use strava, easy to setup and easy to use, I use it to track my miles (and maybe break a couple of segments along the way)


----------



## GreigM (18 Jul 2014)

nxn2020 said:


> What's cycle chat club! Just asked strava to look for it but came up with nothing.



http://www.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

I designed my own database, that none of the sites can beat, only takes a couple of mins if that to enter the data, gives me how difficult a ride was, ft/mile, cals/H.B. and all weird sort of stuff.


----------

